# 700c rim question (for use on 1920's moto-bike)



## MOTOmike (Jul 18, 2012)

I can buy two 700c rims on ebay which I think may work as a good(?) alternative to the 28" single tube tire rims that came with the 1920's moto-bike bike I recently got.

The ebay listing is:     http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...ssPageName=ADME:X:eRTM:US:1123#ht_5261wt_1208  (Item ID  200785576263).

Has anyone used the Velocity Blunt Silver 700c rims (the same ones listed in the ebay posting) on their 28" moto-bikes?

Is their a better alternative than these 700c Velocity wheels?  The hubs on my moto-bike are New Departure Model A (36 hole) for the rear, and New Departure Model M (36 hole) for the front.

Any first hand experience or opinions will be appreciated.

Thanks,

Mike


----------



## bricycle (Jul 18, 2012)

Sounds good to me, no first hand experience tho... Hopefully other folks won't buy them out from under you now...


----------



## MOTOmike (Jul 18, 2012)

*Hopefully*



bricycle said:


> Sounds good to me, no first hand experience tho... Hopefully other folks won't buy them out from under you now...




I have trust in fellow CABERs.


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 18, 2012)

*hello   700  rims work   well on  them  with   700x38  tires*

that is  what i put on mine  it is nice


  here is mine  loks and rides  well  i also   spoked a  nd rearend in    another    rim   for my 1914 pope  and a nd  front hub   havent  put them on my pope  yet  chucksoldbikes  it is easy to lace them in  there  any  questions let me know    be  glad  to help


----------



## Iverider (Jul 18, 2012)

Velocity P35 has a rounder cross section profile similar to Wood rims. The blunts have a slight peak on the centerline, but they still look good.


----------



## tailhole (Jul 23, 2012)

*I put Velocity Deep V rims on mine*

Here are some shots of mine, with upright bars & with the current dropbars. Light weight & fast. I am going to try the P-35 rims for my '35 Schwinn motorbike project. Although I haven't seen the rims come up on ebay with 36 holes yet (they do exist) & I don't like paying full price from the bike shops.
Make sure to post pics when you're done.
-Scott


----------



## Oldnut (Jan 25, 2013)

*700 c wheels*

I laced up a set of Von schothorst stainless rims with 700 40 tires A beautiful thing with eclispe hubs looks period and super strong


----------



## Mingero (Jan 25, 2013)

*700c question*











Here is an example of Velocity P35 700c rim with cream tire on my Ranger


----------



## Hermanator3 (Jan 25, 2013)

*Blunts*

I laced up a set of wheels with Blunts for my Ranger.  They look like metal clads & are easy to build, the easiest that I have done.  They are stout so the ride is stiff.  I paired them with Electra Amsterdams.


----------



## Ruddigger (Jan 28, 2013)

Mingero said:


> View attachment 81486View attachment 81487View attachment 81486View attachment 81487
> 
> Here is an example of Velocity P35 700c rim with cream tire on my Ranger




Those look great. I would really like to get a set of P35 wheels for my Hawthorne, but I haven't found a 36 hole set for a decent price. And the one's I'm running don't have the right profile but the paint job hides it a little. (They're Sun CR-18's.) I also have the Electra Amsterdam's.


----------



## Mingero (Jan 28, 2013)

Ruddigger said:


> Those look great. I would really like to get a set of P35 wheels for my Hawthorne, but I haven't found a 36 hole set for a decent price. And the one's I'm running don't have the right profile but the paint job hides it a little. (They're Sun CR-18's.) I also have the Electra Amsterdam's.




Thanks.....got mine off eBay about $50 each.....they were red...sandblasted and powder coated Mead brown and then striped them....total cost per rim was $72.


----------

